# Place to swim Horse around Calgary



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to keep our horses on 53 St NW between the 1A and the river. A huge golf course was jammed up against the west side of the small acreages. We rode down to the river. There was a path into the water. We'd go with the current about a hundred yards and get out on another path and go again. It was beautiful down there with big shade trees. I hesitate to think what it's like now. We weren't quite as far west as the Bowness bridge.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

If you lived closer to Lethbridge I could help you out. We just go in the river when it's lower so the current isn't too strong.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Ill keep looking! =)


----------

